# stocking list for new 55 gallon tank



## freddy827 (Aug 29, 2007)

is this list ok for a 55 gallon tank?

8 Red Eye Tetras
8 Tiger Barbs
12 Neon Tetras
4 Pea Puffers
3 Cleaning Fish (not sure which)
and 1 larger fish that would go with these

what kind of cleaning fish and larger fish would go ok with this list? 

thanks.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

freddy827 said:


> is this list ok for a 55 gallon tank?
> 
> 8 Red Eye Tetras
> 8 Tiger Barbs
> ...


Puffer species are notoriously nippy. Never mix them with other species. Unless you want to widen your choices of fish, the red-eye tetras and tiger barbs will likely nip their tankmates and bully smaller tankmates such as the neons.

What "cleaning fish" do you have in mind? Be careful with what you choose. Common plecos and Chinese Algae Eaters are something you will not want in your tank. The common plecs will outgrow the 55g while the CAEs will eventually harass their tankmates as they reach maturity.

Ancistrus, corydoras and otos are my suggestions.


----------



## freddy827 (Aug 29, 2007)

Lupin said:


> freddy827 said:
> 
> 
> > is this list ok for a 55 gallon tank?
> ...


Should I just go with 10 tiger barbs, 10 red eye tetras, and 4 ottos??
in this situation will the barbs and tetras school together and leave each other alone? 

Im also still looking for 1-3 larger fish that will fit in with the new list. Thanks again.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The barbs and tetras should leave each other alone. Unless you have enough algae supply, otos are not exactly the best ones you should get and are sensitive to water conditions. Should have added this earlier. Any small plecs such as ancistrus aren't bad.


----------



## freddy827 (Aug 29, 2007)

lol lupin stop avoiding my final question, please throw in 2-3 more fish to make it a tad bit more interesting but compatible, unless u think this is more then enough. Thanks though on all the info so far going with the updated list so far of 10-14 tiger barbs, 10-14 red eye tetras, 4-5 small plecs, and 1 more group would seem to complete my mini-dream aquarium. thanks thank thanks.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

freddy827 said:


> lol lupin stop avoiding my final question, please throw in 2-3 more fish to make it a tad bit more interesting but compatible, unless u think this is more then enough. Thanks though on all the info so far going with the updated list so far of 10-14 tiger barbs, 10-14 red eye tetras, 4-5 small plecs, and 1 more group would seem to complete my mini-dream aquarium. thanks thank thanks.


What question?:shock: Thought I had given everything.:lol:

Zebra danios for the surface.:roll:


----------



## murphyk32 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lupin, he wants a larger fish to add in umm im not sure myself, with tigerbarbs in there u have to bge careful because male tiger barbs are nutorious for nipping and being extra aggressive... umm... some type of gourami or shark maybe but as said i dont know... 

Murph


----------



## freddy827 (Aug 29, 2007)

lol thanks for the try murph but I guess after all the nipping I hear they can do to larger fish ive decided just to do the different schools of tiger barbs, red eye tetras, and corydoras. but if someone finds something larger that fits perfect give me a yell


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Red Tailed Black Shark. Give him a place to hide and He ought to be able to hold his own with the tiger barbs. He'll get about 6" long too.

You could skip the Cories and go with a shoal of medium sized loaches - Angelicus (B. kubotai), yoyo, queen (B. Dario), or Checkerboard Sand Loach - get at least 3, preferably 5.


----------



## freddy827 (Aug 29, 2007)

yah going to add a red tailed black shark next week with 2 more tiger barbs, after that 6 panda cories and im done


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I've no experience with red tail sharks with cories but my guess is that the shark would bully and probably kill the cories. The more hiding places the better but I still think your cories would have a very hard time. Is anyone able to confirm/rubbish this?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Julie said:


> I've no experience with red tail sharks with cories but my guess is that the shark would bully and probably kill the cories. The more hiding places the better but I still think your cories would have a very hard time. Is anyone able to confirm/rubbish this?


I agree with you. Sharks are actually territorial. The cories just do not how to defend themselves very well and may just succumb from severe stress.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Jule & Lupin probably have the right of it. A shoal of loaches - Yoyos or Sand Loaches would be better than the others for this purpose - wouldn't have such a problem. They can defend themselves at need, but mostly keep rambunctiation to themselves.


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

I tend to think of myself as a freshwater shark expert (im really just more of an enthusiest lol)

Redtailed sharks, can be agressive for territory on the bottom, but it really tends to very from fish to fish. redtails are best kept in semi agressive tanks, due to the fact that in those tanks they can never really establish a territory and wont get to settled/agressive over it.

personally i think its really more a one or the other type deal partaining to the cories, unless you buy the redtail very small. if you buy them young they are less likely to be agressive and in a community tank (personal experince) exhibt less agressive tendancies later on. (i bought 3 small redtails from a shop, just barely out of there fry stage, they seemed to be the best tempored redtails i have ever kept and did not seem to even be agressive of each other!)


----------



## freddy827 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok loaches sound cool and yah a whole entire community of semi-aggresive sounds like the right idea. so now that i looked at the loaches i think i have it narrowed down to these two

Lohachata Botia Loach 
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1109

Striata Botia Loach 
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1588

im going to get 4-6 of these so you fish experts which loach would go with my other fish of 8 tiger barbs and 1 rtbs and also which looks better in real life if youve seen them both? THanks alot you guys have been great help up to this point. 

oh and i know your all probably going to say no to 3 clown loaches because they grow up to 1' but any way this is another option at all?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The striatas are prettier. Both are okay with the RTBS though yoyos can handle the aggression better than the more peaceful striatas. Clowns are not one of the good options.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Go with the Lochatas (Properly known as Botia almorhae, commonly known as Yoyo Loaches) These will get about 5" long and can surely hold their own against an RTBS and Tiger Barbs. And they're a total trip to watch. They grow fast too. Mine are 4" at a year old.

Striatas are much lower key, will stay smaller (4" max, 2.5 after a year), and while they can probably get out of the way of an RTBS, they aren't feisty by any stretch of the imagination. If you go there anyway, get about 7 and make sure there are a ton of hiding places on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## homegirl2180 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have one redtailed shark and one albino corydora together. I have never seen my shark go after my corydora. My shark has a barrel he likes to slink through, so I think he has marked that out as his territory. My corydora never goes in there, just sucks on the outside. 

Maybe I am just fortunate. My shark was like 3 inches or more when I bought him and he is very calm. 

Best of luck.


----------

